# Weed Guards



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I tie on a weed guard I use one piece of 30 lb. mono and bring it forward from the hook bend and tie it off on the eye of the hook. It works but I'd like to try a different style. If u have an easier way that works I would like to see it


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's a few. http://www.intheriffle.com/?s=Weed+guard

I normally just use a single one that sticks straight up. I use 20# hard mason.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Marshfly I watched it and now will change to a double weed guard. I mostly want it for tailing red in the grass


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

that is a great weed guard link.

i like the double freshwater loop style using 25# fluorocarbon.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I use 50# mono in the V-shape style tied when I'm finished with the fly before my whip finish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's what I am going to try when I get back to the vise. 50 lb weed guard will work in grass


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use 20 lb mono or flouro whatever is laying around. 
Fold the line in half and pinch a crease into the line. Then take a needle nose plier and pinch the crease tight. From there re grip the crease and bend upward by pulling creating a 90 deg bend. This will give you a tiny lip to tie in right at the eye. Then trim to the right size.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't imagine using 50 seems like overkill. 20 works perfect if you trim it short.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

I use 50# mono. Depending on the fly and where I will use it I might go double or single post, or even a single loop over hook. For tailing reds in the grass you need a heavy guard.

To make tying the weed-guard in easier I smash one end with a pair of split ring pliers. If tying in a double I will smash the center of the guard with the pliers before tying it in. Much easier to position that way.

Double guard










Looped guard


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I cut the top of a Gatorade bottle into little strips and then cut one into a point and tie it at the end. Then just trip the other end till it's barely based the hook.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to see a picture of that Capt. Webb


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I long ago quit using mono weedguards for anything except bonefish flies... Instead I use wire weedguards - and have for many, many years now. 

Here's a step by step from one of my tarpon flies that clearly shows how to use wire guards....
http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/techniques/fly-recipies/swamp-rabbit


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> I'd like to see a picture of that Capt. Webb


Don't have any pictures on my phone. Will take one head on tomorrow while traveling to SC and post it. It's super easy and a very effective weed guard.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

As promised here are some pictures.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Capt. for the pictures. Do u have any problems with hook ups with those weed guards


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Not at all. I cut it right passed the point of the hook and the guard lowers when a fish bites.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Drop on their nose the first time and no weedguard is needed. 

I use the wire weedguards on some flies, similar to the type that comes on the Wobbler made by Umpqua. Other than that, I just do a single or double 20lb - 30lb mono (depending on size of fly) that sticks out - no tying off to the hook. I used to tie that, but that style is problematic in more ways than one.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you don't tie it off at the eye I'd like to see what that looks like


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

25lb= weed guard
50lb= fishguard
IMO
I fish for redfish in the grass too and 25lb does the trick nicely, you could drag a fly through a corn field with 50lb and never get hung up! but if thats what makes you happy and works for you so be it!


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

20lb Mason hard mono for a single weed guard on a bonefish or redfish fly. The most important step for a nice finished head is to use needle nose pliers and crimp the part of the weed guard that attaches to the hook - be sure to add a little zap a gap when attaching the mono to the hook. It is also important to add a some thread bulk directly behind the weed guard to insure it does not lay down on the hook.


----------

